

Automating with convention: Introducing sub - marcopolis
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3264-automating-with-convention-introducing-sub

======
qixxiq
We've been using python Baker[1] to achieve the similar thing with a little
bit of extra flexibility. Occasionally we call out to bash but most scripts
are written in python.

The sub-commands are handled simply by having a primary baker that calls the
execute method on the children: 'b git' => 'import git; git.execute(['b git']
+ argv)'

[1] <http://pypi.python.org/pypi/Baker/1.1>

------
onetwothreefour
Is it correct to say that support have access to all data on the production
databases of all products?

~~~
Evbn
One assumes that all usage of 37 is logged and reported to the user privacy
and data security team, and that any attempt to connect to those databases in
any other fashion is a firable offense.

